# Not able To See Subtitles in some Movies!



## squash_118 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi.
I am not able to see some of the English subtitles in any of the players.
but some days back i was able to see them. but now i can only see few of them.:upset:
i dont know what is the exact problem.
i have K Llite codec Pack 3.7.5 full.
i had some virus in my pc. but now it has been deleted.

Please help with this problem.
Thanks in advance.:smile:


----------

